# Applied for a divorce



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

After weeks of pleading for the H to return our marriage certificate, I have at last lodged a sole divorce application. Because we have children under the age of 18 I have to attend court but I don't mind this so much. The day I went to court to lodge it and pay the fee it felt like my heart was going to burst out of my chest! The court hearing is 1 day after my birthday and the divorce becomes official 1 month and 1 day after that. I'm hopeful that everything will be okay. I want so much to move on. Never again will I ever date a cheater. My husband thinks he's won but he hasn't. I have been blamed for separating the family but he's too dumb to realise that you can't sleep around and still expect to keep your family. This is not what marriage is about!


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Amen


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry you had to take this step and on top of that get blamed for it. You have to do what is necessary to take care of the kids.

((((Hugs))))


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

try to stay strong.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Hang in there...things will get better. Having a husband that continues to cheat is more problem than they are worth. Life is to short to wait around for someone who isn't invested in the marriage.

Hugs to you...hope it goes smooth as possible.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Three blessings, you did the right thing. How can you be blamed? I hope you have told all and sundry about his cheating so he cannot rewrite the past?
Take care


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

aine said:


> Three blessings, you did the right thing. How can you be blamed? I hope you have told all and sundry about his cheating so he cannot rewrite the past?
> Take care


Thank you. I haven't told everyone, but I did tell his mother and she didn't care. Two of his family members have been listening to Chinese whispers and as such have unfriended me on Facebook. I'm of the opinion that there is no excuse for cheating, not today, tomorrow or ever! You work it out or leave before you inflict pain on everyone else. I believe that this girlfriend is maybe number 4 or 5? He's re-written the past many times, he just doesn't learn. I think an unwanted pregnancy could do it? or maybe even an STD?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You have to let his family know the truth, why should you live under that cloud. Tell every one who will listen


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

aine said:


> You have to let his family know the truth, why should you live under that cloud. Tell every one who will listen


I had a thought recently.... paint the words "A CHEATER lives here" and affix it so his fence so everyone in his street will know the kind of person he is. I didn't do it because I'm sure he would have me arrested for it. I used to wonder what he is telling his girlfriend? Strangely enough, she doesn't even know me and the both of them have blocked me on Facebook too? I've only ever seen a picture of the latest one and it's only a matter of time until we come face to face somewhere around here. I hope I'll be able to keep my mouth shut at that time. For now and until then I will pray they feel so much shame for their actions.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Threeblessings said:


> Thank you. I haven't told everyone, but I did tell his mother and she didn't care. Two of his family members have been listening to Chinese whispers and as such have unfriended me on Facebook. I'm of the opinion that there is no excuse for cheating, not today, tomorrow or ever! You work it out or leave before you inflict pain on everyone else. I believe that this girlfriend is maybe number 4 or 5? He's re-written the past many times, he just doesn't learn. I think an unwanted pregnancy could do it? or maybe even an STD?



Sad. There's no reason for cheating; plenty of excuses but no reasons. Of course he didn't return the certificate. That's the way a serial cheater thinks; doing whatever they want to. He's a dead end and his family has probably seen him do this to others. Maybe Momma helped create her monster or maybe she can't do anything about it. That part doesn't really matter.


----------

